# Light Wright 4.0.3



## jrlang (Jan 13, 2004)

John McKernon Software, the makers of Light wright have announced a new upgrade for registared users. He is calling this upgrade a manditory upgrade as it fixes many of the softwares bugs.

visit http://www.mckernon.com for the download.

*Admin Note:* _For those who don't know, Light Wright is a program that manages all the lighting design paperwork. The individual license is $450, but the student price is $135._


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah but student license expires in 3 years  I'm cheap/poor. So is my school.


----------



## jrlang (Jan 13, 2004)

Nephilim said:


> Yeah but student license expires in 3 years  I'm cheap/poor. So is my school.



Download the evaluation version and see how it works for you. The student version is a great deal. I ran that for the three years and then upgraded and have never looked back.


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 13, 2004)

I am playing with the eval on OS X. If it isn't time-limited... I have way less than 75 fixtures. I know that's not very nice talk, but even $135 is a lot for me.


----------

